# 3x3 pillar



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am burning a candle made from mannlake mold (http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1366&idCategory=) and using 60 ply wicking. 

however it has a low flame to it and not really burning the outside of the candle much. 

Do I need a bigger wick?

Whats bigger then a 60 ply?


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I use the 60 ply in all my 3" pillars of varying heights. You have to play with it a little, I start off with the wick a liitle long and then once it burns for awhile trim it down to 1/4". The short wick height allows it to burn the wax it melts, too much wick will melt more wax and it will tunnel down the middle and then usually blow out one side. The candles burn better also if they have been given a couple days to really set up before lighting but as I said experiment with them and if it not burning well you just melt it down and start over

Jeff


----------

